# How much gas did you have after colonoscopy?



## Guest (Aug 29, 2001)

I am supposed to go for a colonoscopy in a couple of weeks....Im not that nervous about the procedure itself as I am nervous about how my tummy will feel afterwards. My question is did you have uncontrollable gas? How bad was it? how long did it last? I plan on taking the day of the test off...should I take the next day off as well?thank you


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

i dont recall having any more gas than i normally did back then. no uncontrollable gas, nope.i definitely was not up to working the day after, but only because the anesthesia made me vomit and have dry heaves. plus i was additionally weakened by the fasting and diarrhea before the procedure. i've heard some people here bounce right back after the procedure and not have to take time out of work.jj


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

i dont recall having any more gas than i normally did back then. no uncontrollable gas, nope.i definitely was not up to working the day after, but only because the anesthesia made me vomit and have dry heaves. plus i was additionally weakened by the fasting and diarrhea before the procedure. i've heard some people here bounce right back after the procedure and not have to take time out of work.jj


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I had a lot of gas when I first woke up after the procedure and in the evening I had a little more than usual, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The next day I went to work, however I did feel slightly light headed.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I had a lot of gas when I first woke up after the procedure and in the evening I had a little more than usual, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The next day I went to work, however I did feel slightly light headed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

For me, no more than normal really...my sister said she always has quite a bit....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

For me, no more than normal really...my sister said she always has quite a bit....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

Hi Mstyc,I had a sigmoidoscopy yesterday and while in the waiting room my tummy was full of air. It actaully felt like hunger pains belly my belly button but i know it wasn't. When I came home I wasn't feeling that great and then the gas set in. I wouldn't say there was alot but there was more than usual for me. I went to sleep ealry and when I got up this morning I was fine. I hope this helps you out and good luck with your colonoscopy....Stacey


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

Hi Mstyc,I had a sigmoidoscopy yesterday and while in the waiting room my tummy was full of air. It actaully felt like hunger pains belly my belly button but i know it wasn't. When I came home I wasn't feeling that great and then the gas set in. I wouldn't say there was alot but there was more than usual for me. I went to sleep ealry and when I got up this morning I was fine. I hope this helps you out and good luck with your colonoscopy....Stacey


----------



## GBSfan (Sep 15, 2000)

No gas, no pain, no problem. I didn't go to work the next day, because I was afraid that eating after fasting for 3 days would start the D. It did no such thing, and I could have gone to work. All in all, the worry was much worse than the procedure. Piece of cake. Good luck.Jennifer


----------



## GBSfan (Sep 15, 2000)

No gas, no pain, no problem. I didn't go to work the next day, because I was afraid that eating after fasting for 3 days would start the D. It did no such thing, and I could have gone to work. All in all, the worry was much worse than the procedure. Piece of cake. Good luck.Jennifer


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Have had two colonoscopies and don't remember any more gas than usual. In fact, felt a little better than normal as the prep cleaned me out.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Have had two colonoscopies and don't remember any more gas than usual. In fact, felt a little better than normal as the prep cleaned me out.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi. I am from Calif. When after I had my colonoscopy, the nurses told me to let all the gas out before they would let me go home. So, when they heard me making a lot of noise of passing gas they got all happy and said I could go home. I ate a bowl of soup and then I had a slice of pizza. I felt fine. I didn't have any bad after effects. So, when it is all over, follow your intuition and eat whatever you want. One lady said she went to Starbucks and had a cup of coffee and felt great. Another lady said she had a muffin given to her by the nurses and it made her ill. So,my advise is to follow your intuition.. Another lady said she felt okay and wanted to go to work the same day in the afternoon. Her husband told her she was crazy and to stay home.LOL.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi. I am from Calif. When after I had my colonoscopy, the nurses told me to let all the gas out before they would let me go home. So, when they heard me making a lot of noise of passing gas they got all happy and said I could go home. I ate a bowl of soup and then I had a slice of pizza. I felt fine. I didn't have any bad after effects. So, when it is all over, follow your intuition and eat whatever you want. One lady said she went to Starbucks and had a cup of coffee and felt great. Another lady said she had a muffin given to her by the nurses and it made her ill. So,my advise is to follow your intuition.. Another lady said she felt okay and wanted to go to work the same day in the afternoon. Her husband told her she was crazy and to stay home.LOL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

Had a colonoscopy, but did not have any excess gas after wards. Was able to eat all the regular foods right away.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

Had a colonoscopy, but did not have any excess gas after wards. Was able to eat all the regular foods right away.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !Although I am a nurse, nothing I say here should be taken as medical advice, its only personal experience. See your own doctor for any medical questions & answers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

I have had at least 5 colonoscopies and don't remember experiencing too much more gas than usual. I was scheduled for one last Monday but because of job actions in the hospital by both the nurses and doctors, it has been postponed until Oct. 15th. This is unfortunate because I haven't been feeling well since I came back from the Bahamas and I wonder if I picked up something while there. Often the prep is such a thorough cleanout, it solves the problem. Oh well.Colleen


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2001)

I have had at least 5 colonoscopies and don't remember experiencing too much more gas than usual. I was scheduled for one last Monday but because of job actions in the hospital by both the nurses and doctors, it has been postponed until Oct. 15th. This is unfortunate because I haven't been feeling well since I came back from the Bahamas and I wonder if I picked up something while there. Often the prep is such a thorough cleanout, it solves the problem. Oh well.Colleen


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

Had one in July. No discomfort at all afterwards, though I did use the restroom once right before leaving the Dr office and then once again 2 hours later. Ate a huge meal for dinner and never felt better for the next few days. The whole thing was a breeze. Good luck.


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

Had one in July. No discomfort at all afterwards, though I did use the restroom once right before leaving the Dr office and then once again 2 hours later. Ate a huge meal for dinner and never felt better for the next few days. The whole thing was a breeze. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

My colonoscopy came back good......the only thing the Dr. saw was signs of spasms Im having....Im not quite sure what that means though. I will get results from biopsy in a few days. I had to take dulcolax as part of the prep. and my tummy is gurgly and Im still having bm that are very loose. Im hoping this will pass by tomorrow.Thanx


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

My colonoscopy came back good......the only thing the Dr. saw was signs of spasms Im having....Im not quite sure what that means though. I will get results from biopsy in a few days. I had to take dulcolax as part of the prep. and my tummy is gurgly and Im still having bm that are very loose. Im hoping this will pass by tomorrow.Thanx


----------

